# Tim Keller- The Reason For God



## Jim Johnston (Mar 5, 2008)

review of Keller's book

Triablogue: The Reason For God: Belief in an Age of Skepticism


----------



## biblicalthought (Mar 5, 2008)

Paul, for $5 I'll clean up all the typos and re-email it to you! 

Thanks for the meaty review!


----------



## Jim Johnston (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not turning it in to be graded, and I'd rather get my kid a couple Happy Meals with the $5.


----------



## biblicalthought (Mar 5, 2008)

I wasn't offering to grade it. That would have cost you more than $5! But it was a joke anyway, I hope you saw the humor.

Question: When you said his approach in part two is called "critical rationalism," were you pointing out his approach, an approach that you're familiar with? Or does he actually say that his approach is called "critical rationalism?"

Thanks again for the meaty review!


----------



## Jim Johnston (Mar 5, 2008)

biblicalthought said:


> I wasn't offering to grade it. That would have cost you more than $5! But it was a joke anyway, I hope you saw the humor.
> 
> Question: When you said his approach in part two is called "critical rationalism," were you pointing out his approach, an approach that you're familiar with? Or does he actually say that his approach is called "critical rationalism?"
> 
> Thanks again for the meaty review!



I'm not offended. I saw some typos and went back and corrected them (but didn;t spend that much time. I don't have the time to be all grammatically correct 'n all, especially on a discussion board, or my good reads site, which is to mainly jot down some quick thoughts for purposes of comprehension). And, maybe I should charge you for the meaty review! 

He calls it critical rationalism, which is the name Victor Reppert gives for his approach as seen in C.S. Lewis' Dangerous Idea: In Defense of The Argument from Reason. I briefly mentioned what that approach entailed in my review.

Peace.


----------



## caddy (Mar 10, 2008)

Tom Bombadil said:


> review of Keller's book
> 
> Triablogue: The Reason For God: Belief in an Age of Skepticism


 
ah, a review from Mr. Manata! Thanks

Where has Paul been by the way? Haven't seen him on the PB in ages.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 10, 2008)

Keller is coming to Portland this next Tuesday. And someone at church gave me a copy of the book. I guess I can get an outograph!

Good review, Paul, thanks!


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 11, 2008)

Just bought the book. Do you have another book of this sort that you would recommend more highly?


----------



## k.seymore (Mar 11, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Keller is coming to Portland this next Tuesday.



Where's he gonna be at in PDX? Is he speaking somewhere?
-Casey


----------

